# Probador de triac y scr



## Marcosla2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hola.. soy nuevo en este foro y soy estudiante de tecnico electronica en una tecnica secundaria.
me pidieron un circuito de probador de triac y scr alguien tiene alguno en particular q sea muy bueno .? gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 21, 2011)

ve a la pagina comunidadelectronicos

Probador de SCR


Este sencillo instrumento, permite probar en forma práctica los SCR (Silicon Controlled Rectifier o Rectificador Controlado de Silicio), llamados también popularmente Tiristores, especialmente los del tipo de baja corriente de mantenimiento (I-Holt) como el TIC106 (ECG5437) y similares, que son los más comúnmente usados en equipos electrónicos de uso domestico, por lo que esta puede ser una herramienta de gran utilidad en todo taller de electrónica.


Solamente el LED *A* deberá encender al presionar el pulsador *S*.
Si un SCR se encuentra en "corto", hará encender los dos LED, incluso sin presionar *S*.
Si un SCR se encuentra "abierto" no encenderá ninguno de los LED.





Colaboración deGay Zeballos (intergaby@lycosmail.com) para:
*Comunidad Electrónicos* www.comunidadelectronicos.com​





r1 y r2 valor de resistencias 100 a 470 ohms, los diodos 1n4002


----------

